# Best Value Alternative to VHI First Plan Plus Level 1



## mozzer (21 Feb 2011)

Folks,

I have the following health insurance policy with VHI:

First Plan Plus Level 1

The premium for the year for me has risen to €966.

I would like to know what is the best value alternative to this policy on the market at the moment.

The priority is to save money so I don't mind losing out on some benefits.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Mozzer


----------



## horusd (21 Feb 2011)

Do a comparision using the HIA website. You can compare your plan to others available both on price & cover. http://www.hia.ie/


----------



## pj111 (21 Feb 2011)

Company Health Plus Excess from Quinn or Business Plan Select or Business Plan Extra or Business Plan Plus from Aviva are ones that spring to mind. All the lower VHI company plans have reduced their orthopaedic cover.


----------

